# Steps, stairs, stairwells, ladders and that kinda stuff



## vonnagy (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## anua (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## danalec99 (Apr 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2004)

All stairs seen in Co. Donegal, Ireland, this summer 2004


----------



## Brently (Aug 27, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua (Aug 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## pilgrim (Oct 27, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Aga (Oct 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Tripod (Oct 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mygrain (Nov 6, 2004)

and





This guy was posted earlier in the phgal but felt it needed a new home here.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 6, 2004)

Ah...one more...


----------



## triggerhappy (Nov 7, 2004)

Some great photos.  Here's my favourite.  Taken earlier this summer


----------



## mox (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## triggerhappy (Nov 9, 2004)

Mox, that is super cool!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 9, 2004)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Mox, that is super cool!



for real!


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 9, 2004)

Triggerhappy, that is just great! 
and Mox, I love yours too


----------



## raul_the_truck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aga (Nov 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## tekzero (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## conch (Jan 4, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 5, 2005)

At first I really tought this would be a stupid theme, but there are some really good pictures here! :LOL: 

Good work everyone!  

Too bad I don't have any pix of stairs and stuff. Never really thought how cool it could look! O well.  :|


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 6, 2005)

Conch, that's beautiful!


----------



## Lorilye (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## conch (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks, ava. the original is color but the christmas tree at the bottom and the decorations on the railing are distracting so I turned it into b/w. I might go back after they remoe the decorations.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 6, 2005)

You're welcome Conch.  Yeah, it might give it a different feel without the decorations on the railing too.  Would like to see it if you go back again.


----------



## colin (Jan 10, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## areuwhatudream (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## so gti (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## tylerbiss (Jan 28, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## julz (Jan 28, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Some great photos.  Here's my favourite.  Taken earlier this summer



wow, thats so cool, tis reli confusing, how does it go? lol


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LittleMan (Jan 28, 2005)

very nice LaFoto!


----------



## Lula (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Lula (Feb 5, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lula (Feb 9, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lula (Mar 6, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lula (Mar 6, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua (Mar 6, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

>



sofia! this one is really nice!


----------



## Lula (Mar 8, 2005)

thanxx Ana, 
i'll take u there when u visit me hahahahaha


----------



## lopix (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Yay, another Theme-Revival


----------

